# HamString Injury



## OmniKyle (May 22, 2003)

Does anyone know if there's a way to speed the healing process?  It's been a week and 2 days and I've still got pain when I kick or stretch.

Thanks


----------



## lhommedieu (May 22, 2003)

Please excuse the self-plug, but you might consider the following:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/training_resources.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lvwhitebir (May 23, 2003)

Sorry, in my experience nothing can speed it up.  Just let the muscle rest and follow doctor's orders.  The more you tax the leg, the longer it will take to heal.

WhiteBirch


----------



## OmniKyle (May 23, 2003)

That's what I was afraid of 

Thanks much for the advice and offer for Filipino herbal remedies.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 23, 2003)

Sure, no problem.

The herbal remedies actually come from Chinese Die Da ("hit and fall") medicine, and are traditionally prescribed for martial arts injuries.  As I teach Filipino martial arts, I use them for myself and for my students for stick hits, joint injuries, tears, etc.

The Filipino healing arts have their own tradition of herbal remedies, massage, bonesetting, etc.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

